# [SOLVED] Double encrypting a partition

## Ari_archer

Hello, I was wondering if it's possible and if I should encrypt my home partition multiple times.

I think it might be just as easy as encrypting the mapper and adding it to dmcrypt configuration,

but I don't know, so the question is that should I do it if it's possible and anything that could go wrong?

----------

## alamahant

Yes it seems to work

```

─sda9                    8:9    0     1G  0 part  

│ └─enc1                254:16   0  1008M  0 crypt 

│   └─enc2              254:17   0   992M  0 crypt 

```

You might try to triple encrypt it even.

 :Smile: 

The question is do you REALLY need to or is it some ego-booster?

----------

## pietinger

Ari_archer,

if you dont use 3DES you should not use the same cipher (e.g. AES) two times (this can weaken the alogorithm). Take different ciphers !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ari_archer.

If you use a Chinese cypher, an American cypher and a Russian cypher, you might be proof against back doors in all three systems.

Maybe China, the USA and Russia share their cypher backdoors, so all you get is a very slow encrypted area and a false sense of security.

Of course, just because you are paranoid does not mean that "they" are not out to get you.

----------

## Ari_archer

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ari_archer.
> 
> If you use a Chinese cypher, an American cypher and a Russian cypher, you might be proof against back doors in all three systems.
> 
> Maybe China, the USA and Russia share their cypher backdoors, so all you get is a very slow encrypted area and a false sense of security.
> ...

 

Don't worry, I'm not paranoid about the gonverment and stuff, my mother likes to go through my private conversations so one day when she almost found out that I was gay I started putting strong passwords on everything.

She hasn't figured out the password to my drive yet, but I mean, just to me safe

----------

## Ari_archer

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Yes it seems to work
> 
> ```
> 
> ─sda9                    8:9    0     1G  0 part  
> ...

 

I don't REALLY need it and it's not an ego boost, but just want to be safe hah

----------

## Ari_archer

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Ari_archer,
> 
> if you dont use 3DES you should not use the same cipher (e.g. AES) two times (this can weaken the alogorithm). Take different ciphers !

 

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

For that threat model, you want a good strong password.  The underlying cryptography barely matters, as it is unlikely she will attempt to defeat it by cryptanalysis.  If she tries to get in at all, it will be by trying to guess the password.  Anyone who correctly guesses the password will get in, no matter how strong the cryptography is.  Thus, you want a password or passphrase that is too complex to be used by chance and sufficiently random that it would not show up on a list of informed guesses (pet's name, significant dates, etc.)

----------

## figueroa

Single encryption, decently done, will protect you from your mother, and almost any other threat. Adding layers of encryption multiplies your chances of destroying your own system beyond recovery. The level or protection should be according to the use-case. This applies to everybody.

----------

## Goverp

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> ... you should not use the same cipher (e.g. AES) two times (this can weaken the alogorithm). ...

 

I've used two rounds of ROT-13 since like forever!  :Smile: 

----------

## pietinger

 *Goverp wrote:*   

> I've used two rounds of ROT-13 since like forever! 

 

 :Laughing: 

Yes, also very secure ... its hard to break it   :Cool: 

----------

